# Zählerkasten



## Phase (29 Juni 2011)

Ich habe zu Hause einen alten schwarzen zählerkasten und muss den nun austauschen. Da ich gelernter Elektriker bin und das auch früher in einen Betrieb gemacht habe stellt dieses kein Problem für mich dar.

Meine Frage ist nun:
Darf ich den kompletten Zählerschrank aufbauen und im anschluss kommt der Netzversorger und setzt den Zähler ein und Plombiert diesen?

Zusätzlich würde mich interessieren ob ich den Kasten im Treppenhaus montieren darf wenn ich mich an die montagehöhen halte und der Standort auf einer ebenen Fläche sich befindet?
Ich meine mal etwas gelesen zu haben was dieses nicht zulässt wegen Fluchtwege und Brandgefahr... Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher in den Fall


----------



## thomass5 (29 Juni 2011)

Phase schrieb:


> Ich habe zu Hause einen alten schwarzen zählerkasten und muss den nun austauschen. Da ich gelernter Elektriker bin und das auch früher in einen Betrieb gemacht habe stellt dieses kein Problem für mich dar.
> 
> Meine Frage ist nun:
> Darf ich den kompletten Zählerschrank aufbauen und im anschluss kommt der Netzversorger und setzt den Zähler ein und Plombiert diesen?


Dein Netzversorger möchte einen bei sich eingetragenen Stromer haben. Wenn du einen findest, der dich die Arbeit machen lässt, und dann seine Unterschrift dafür gibt...
Mein Stromer mußte sogar höchst persönlich die SLS selbst reindrücken, nach dem setzen des Zählers, da der Herr vom EVU angeblich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hatte...



Phase schrieb:


> Zusätzlich würde mich interessieren ob ich den Kasten im Treppenhaus montieren darf wenn ich mich an die montagehöhen halte und der Standort auf einer ebenen Fläche sich befindet?
> Ich meine mal etwas gelesen zu haben was dieses nicht zulässt wegen Fluchtwege und Brandgefahr... Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher in den Fall



Das fragst du am besten vorher deinen Netzbetreiber. Es nützt nichts, wenn er es nicht möchte es aber u.U. zulässig wäre sich hinterher zu streiten. Eventuell finded ihr ja einen für alle annehmbaren Kompromiss. 
Ich hab meinen Zählerkasten auch nicht an der für mich optimalen Stelle, aber dafür ging alles schnell über die Bühne.

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (30 Juni 2011)

Jedes Bundesland und jeder Versorger hat ganz spezielle 
Zählerplatzwünsche. Da hast du kaum Wahlmöglichkeiten.
Wenn der Falsche den falschen Kasten einbaut, dann 
TSCHÜSS und NORMAL!

http://www.hager.de/service-software-downloads/kataloge-broschueren-zaehlerplatz-listen-.../843.htm

Frank


----------



## nade (30 Juni 2011)

Jepp. Da gibt es einige TAB Gebiete. Nach denen mußt du dich richten. Auch eine Frage des Zählerplatzes und der Zuleitung. Die einen wollen EHZ, die anderen die HGW Drehstromzähler (Ferraris).
Die einen geben sich mit 4*16mm² als Hauptzuleitung für ein - 2 Familienhaus, die anderen wollen bereits 5*16mm² haben.
Also nicht überall sind es so die Vorschriftenreiter, aber erstmal mit denen Abklären, was die definitiv wollen.

Kenn das spiel von IBN Photovoltaikanlagen. Die einen drücken einem den Zähler in die hand, wir kommen, wenn wir Zeit haben den Zähler Verblomben, die anderen heulen noch hinterher, weil trotz Rücksprache ihnen immer noch was nicht passt........


----------

